# Who's up for some editing?



## MyNameIsChris (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm looking for a sort of surreal look to this picture, but can't seem to get it myself. I want the look of a picture a little overdone in photomatix, but have no clue how to get it. If you would like to, feel free to edit this picture and let me know how ya did it  Thanks in advance!

This is the picture:


----------



## 300csrt8 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would but it says that your photos are NOT ok to edit, Sorry


----------



## MyNameIsChris (Jul 9, 2008)

300csrt8 said:


> I would but it says that your photos are NOT ok to edit, Sorry



Ha, my bad.
It's changed... have at it


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 9, 2008)

This is what I came up with.

more contrast
slightly  more saturated
duplicate layer
filter>artistic>neon glow
layer>blending options>mulitiply>opacity=30ish
layer>gradient overlay of black, pink, orange
layer>style>inner shadow>distance=0 size=50
merged and saved.


original:







my edit:


----------



## MyNameIsChris (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh wow, I really like that Kimberly!

If anyone else wants to give it a shot, they can.


----------



## Icon72 (Jul 11, 2008)

May be a little over the top but what the heck.






Random mix of filters in PhotoImpact and then adjusted hue/saturation etc.


----------



## Parago (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's mine..










I took the easy route.. used Nik Color Effex Monday Morning Violet Filter, then Kubota LOTR Return of the King action and finally Kubota Starburst Vignette Action.


----------



## MyNameIsChris (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow that is pretty awesome Parago. It looks like some noise got added but I love the colors.


----------



## Parago (Jul 12, 2008)

MyNameIsChris said:


> Wow that is pretty awesome Parago. It looks like some noise got added but I love the colors.




Ya the noise is part of the LOTR filter, and it's adjustable but I kinda liked it


----------



## MelodySoul (Jul 14, 2008)

how about this?


----------



## timbearden (Jul 19, 2008)

I bumped the saturation, and did an Ortan effect.....however it literally came out the same as Kimberly


----------



## rufus5150 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's 'a lot overdone':






In camera raw, bump everything (recovery, fill, blacks, saturation, brightness, contrast) to 100% and then adjust exposure.

After that I did a curves where I set the black, white and grey points and did a pretty steep contrasty-y curve. From there I did a high-pass sharpen and merge-down (40% sharpen or so).

Next, duplicate layer, Gaussian blur of 5.0 and opacity of 20%, merge down. Duplicate layer again, set blend mode to multiply, make a selection that's about 80% of the area and refine the selection to a 99 pixel feather then delete that.

After that, I ran an aggressive noise reduction (10 and jpeg on). 

Probably way over the top, though


----------



## timbearden (Jul 19, 2008)

I really like that one.


----------



## Parago (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I like that one, too.. :thumbup:


----------



## Coldow91 (Jul 20, 2008)

here is my go at it







I just created new layer, adjusted shadow/highlight and set that layer to overlay


----------



## wlsmoku (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## davincisoprano1 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## |)\/8 (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## raven45blue (Aug 9, 2008)

*First post !woot! *


----------



## skieur (Aug 10, 2008)

Here is something really around the bend.

skieur


----------



## zandman (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## tkaat (Aug 11, 2008)

this is the first time I've seen so many people reply with such great edits I loving all most all


----------



## Slaphead (Aug 12, 2008)

A quick couple minutes in gimp


----------



## Jedo_03 (Aug 12, 2008)

KIMBERLY 81...
GOLD medal...
LOL...
Well... I liked your take the best...
Surreal - and not Unreal...
Jedo


----------



## RSteele (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice work everyone 

I did this (late I know...) BEFORE I realized ya had a winner.  O-well it was fun playin


----------



## webtouchingcom (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice shot!


----------



## eminart (Oct 8, 2008)

I took a stab.  

I adjusted the curves and levels.  Made a duplicate layer and set the blending mode to "overlay".  Then ajusted the color balance of that layer.


----------



## KabeXTi (Oct 8, 2008)

I know this is long over, but I was bored so I had some fun.


----------



## ALVPhotography (Oct 8, 2008)

So based on your request how does this work for ya?  Of course it was a small file to begin with so it became a little pixelated but besides that what do you think?


----------



## Kimberly81 (Nov 12, 2008)

Jedo_03 said:


> KIMBERLY 81...
> GOLD medal...
> LOL...
> Well... I liked your take the best...
> ...



Holy cow it's been a while since I visited the site lol THANKS Im glad you liked it


----------

